# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση τού African Grey μου

## yiannossavva

Ο African Gray μου είναι 12 μηνών

----------


## mai_tai

Καταπληκτικος ο φιλος σου!!!!

----------


## jk21

Πανεξυπνος !!! να τον χαιρεσαι και να εχεις παντα την ορεξη να ασχολεισαι μαζι του ,γιατι το αποτελεσμα δειχνει οτι εχεις πραγματι αφιερωσει αρκετο χρονο μαζι του !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά απίστευτο πλάσμα!!! Εκτός του ότι ακτινοβολεί υγεία, είναι πανέξυπνος. Θα μπορούσες αν ήθελες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας τις τεχνικές εκπαίδευσης που χρησιμοποιείς!!!

----------


## yiannossavva

Σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ .
Ασχολούμαι καθημερινά μαζί του για τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα
Δεν είχα ξανά εμπειρία με παπαγάλο . Μπορώ να πω ότι όλα τα πουλιά είναι εξιπνα  φτάνει να έχεις τον χρόνο να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους.ολα σχεδόν τα κόλπα τα έμαθα από το YouTube 
Είναι 1 χρόνου και μάλλον τώρα θα δώσω σημασία στην ομιλία .

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφος και προσεγμένος ο παπαγάλος σου!  :Happy: 
Να τον χαίρεσαι!!!

Είναι πανέξυπνος!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννο μπορεις να μας παραπεμψεις σε καποια σχετικα βιντεο ή καλυτερα να μας περιγραψεις καποια τακτικη που εμαθες μεσα απο αυτα;

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ χαριτωμένο πλάσμα!!!
Να τον χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Esmi

Είναι απίστευτος!!!Να τον χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## erithacus

Πωπω το κακόμοιρο το πουλάκι τι τραβάει. Πολύ λυπάμαι που το βλέπω ευνουχισμένο χωρίς φτερά σε τέτοια ηλικία να μαθαίνει να τραβάει κ το καζανάκι. Τι να πω παιδιά. Απορώ που αρέσει στον κόσμο. Συγχωρέστε με αλλά έχω φοβερές ενστάσεις. Κρίμα. 


e.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καποιος ζηλεψε μου φαινεται........Τα κολπα μια χαρα ειναι. Ειναι ενας πολυ καλος τροπος να απασχολειται το πουλι, να χρησιμοποιει το μυαλο του και να γυμναζεται. Επισης ειναι ιδανικα για να δομησουν σχεση εμπιστοσυνης με τον ανθρωπο. Αρκει βεβαια η μεθοδος να βασιζεται στην ανταμοιβη και οχι στην τιμωρια και να σεβεται τα ορια και τις αντοχες του πουλιου χωρις να το πιεζει. Να ειναι με λιγα λογια παιχνιδι. Απο κει και περα και μενα δε μ'αρεσει το κοψιμο των φτερων. Αλλα δε συμφωνω και με το να εχουμε τοσο μεγαλα πτηνα μεσα στο σπιτι....οποτε περι ορεξεως...

ΥΓ: Εξαιρετικος ο ζακο σου! Να τον χαιρεσαι! Περιεγραψε μας ομως και τη μεθοδο σου. Δεν εχεις καποιο βιντεο κατα τη διαρκεια της εκπαιδευσης;

----------


## erithacus

Καθόλου Άλεξ δε ζήλεψα. Είναι πέραν της δίκης μου λογικής να ευνουχίζω τα πτηνά κ να στερώ την δυνατότητα πτήσης σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία έτσι ώστε να μάθουν να παίζουν μπάσκετ η οποία άλλη διαστροφή θεωρείς ΕΣΥ ότι αξίζει να επικροτείται. Αλλά δυστυχώς μετατρέποντας  το ζωντανό σε γελωτοποιό βρίσκει κοινό κ επιβιώνει αυτή η λογική. Προσωπικά, πραγματικά στενοχωριέμαι με κάτι τέτοια. 


e.

----------


## Efthimis98

Επιτρέψτε μου να επέμβω. Το γεγονός ότι το πουλί ξέρει και εκτελεί ορισμένα κόλπα, δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν έχει ή όχι κομμένα φτερά. Ναι, ίσως για ορισμένους λόγους να είμαι κατά του κοψίματος των φτερών και για άλλους υπέρ, αλλά το ότι γνωρίζει κόλπα δεν το μετατρέπει σε πουλί του τσίρκου. Τι εννοώ, η εκμάθηση διάφορων κόλπων προσφέρει στο πουλί τη δυνατότητα να απασχολείται δημιουργικά, να χρησιμοποιεί το "μυαλό" του, να οξύνει τις ικανότητες του. 

Ακόμη και ένα πουλί που δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά μπορεί να μάθει κόλπα και το κόψιμό τους δε γίνεται για να μάθει ευκολότερα, ειδικά αν το πουλί είναι από μικρό και απολύτως εξοικειωμένο με τον ιδιοκτήτη του!  :winky:

----------


## erithacus

Θύμιο τα κόλπα τύπου κάνω μπαμ κ πέφτει το πουλί ανάσκελα η βάζει γκολ η βάζει τρίποντο η το βάζω πάνω στη χεστρα κ περιμένω το πουλί να ενεργηθεί εμένα μ φαίνονται βασανιστήρια κινεζικα. Σε άλλους είναι ευχάριστο όλο αυτό. Δημοκρατία έχουμε. Επίσης έχω να σου τονίσω ότι για τη ψυχολογία του πουλιού (αν έχει αυτό το δυςμοιρο σημασία καθόλου) απαγορεύεται να του κόψεις τα φτερά ειδικά σε νεαρή ηλικία. Τέλος αν το παρατηρήσεις το πουλάκι χρησιμοποιεί για να ισορροπήσει την ουρά του όχι τις φτερούγες του. Δηλαδή ο φίλος του τα έχει κόψει πολύ καιρό πίσω. Δεν έχω. Α πω κάτι άλλο θα παρεξηγηθώ ενώ πραγματικά λυπάμαι το ζωντανό. 


e.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατ' αρχας ηθελα να σε πειραξω καλοπροαιρετα :: . Νομιζω ομως γινεσαι λιγο υπερβολικος. Δηλαδη, εκει που βλεπεις μπασκετ εγω βλεπω ασκηση διανοητικη και επιδεξιοτητας. Εκει που βλεπεις γελωτοποιο, εγω βλεπω ενα πτηνο που παιζει με τον ανθρωπινο συντροφο του, τον οποιο εμπιστευεται πολυ. Αν τον εκμεταλλευοταν για κερδος εκει θα αλλαζε το πραγμα. Αλλα φαινεται να το κανει για τη χαρα και απολαυση του πτηνου και τη δικια του και ελπιζω να ακολουθει αντιστοιχα θετικη μεθοδο ( περιμενω περιγραφη αυτη της μεθοδου ). Με το κοψιμο των φτερων διαφωνω και γω αλλα δεν εχω και προσωπικη εμπειρια με τοσο μεγαλα πουλια ωστε να ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι διαχειρισιμα εντος διαμερισματος με φτερα - στα κοκατιλ δλδ ειναι παραλογο να τους κοψεις τα φτερα. Αλλα και παλι υπαρχουν πολλες και διαφορετικες αποψεις για καθε θεμα. Περιμενω να ακουσω περισσοτερα και απο τον ιδιο, να μας ξεκαθαρισει καποιες αποριες που εχουμε.

----------


## erithacus

Είναι παράλογο να κόβεις τά φτερά σε οποιοδήποτε πτηνό. Είναι χέρια και πόδια και αυτοκίνητο μαζί. Το Ζακο εννοείται μπορείς να το έχεις έξω με τα φτεράκια του δεν πετάει σαν παλαβό μέσα στο σπίτι. Πετάει για να έρθει πάνω σου μόνο. Με κομμένο το φτερό του εξασφαλίζεις ότι κάθε φορά που θέλει να έρθει πάνω σου θα φάει τα μούτρα του. Και αν του τα έχεις  κόψει σε τοςο νεαρή ηλικία πριν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι είναι πουλί, έχεις φτιάξει ένα ευνουχισμένο κοτόπουλο. αλλά θα το κοιτάνε όλοι οι φίλοι και γνωστοί θα γελάνε και θα δίνουν το κίνητρο στον ιδιοκτήτη να συνεχίζει γιατί όλο αυτό είναι ένα αστείο για κατανάλωση 


e.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα εσύ κατευθύνεσαι και επικεντρώνεσαι σε άλλο θέμα, και όχι σε αυτό για το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε το παρόν. Όντως, όταν κόβουμε σε μικρή ηλικία τα φτερά του παπαγάλου δε μαθαίνει ποτέ να πετά, δε γυμνάζει επαρκώς τα φτερά του και ως αποτέλεσμα τα υπό-ανάπτυξη φτερά του! Επίσης, για να κοπούν τα φτερά πρέπει πρώτα να ολοκληρωθούν, να αναπτυχθούν πλήρως, γιατί πρωθύστερα υπάρχει περίπτωση να ματώσουν, αφού ακόμη κυκλοφορεί αίμα μέσα τους. Ότι είναι πιο δύσκολα για το ίδιο το πουλί είναι λογικό, απλά μερικές φορές είναι η μόνη λύση.

Όσο για τα κόλπα, δεν είναι το τι κάνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά πως μαθαίνει να το κάνει. Ποιο το πρόβλημα αν το πουλί έχει διδαχθεί αυτά τα κόλπα με τον ορθό τρόπο; Νομίζω πως είσαι πολύ στερεοτυπικός σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## erithacus

Επίσης δε χρειάζεται να σου δείξει πως το "κατάφερε" ...Google it.....για εμένα αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ένας νέος ιδιοκτήτης που θά δει αυτά τα ποστ και όλο το λαό από κάτω να δίνει συγχαρητήρια να διαβάσει και μια άλλη προσέγγιση  κ να μη τυραννάει και αυτός ένα τόσο ευφυές κ πανέμορφο ζωντανό. Η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζω δύσκολα αναστρέφεται. 


e.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό το άρθρο έτυχε να το δεις; *Μαθαίνοντας tricks στους παπαγάλους μας*Τι γνώμη έχεις;

----------


## erithacus

Από τον τροπο που είναι κομμένα τα φτερά ( ολη η φτερούγα ρημαγμένη όχι επιλεκτικά κάποιοι οδηγοί για να το βαρύνει απλά) την ηλικία του μικρού και τα κόλπα που κάνει αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως τη διαδικασία την προσπάθεια του ιδιοκτήτη αλλά και τη ζημιά που γίνεται στο πουλάκι.Αλλά θα είναι ωραίο να το βλέπεις να παίζει μπάσκετ ποδόσφαιρο η πόλο.  


e.

Θύμιο άλλο να του μάθεις δυο χαζομάρες (που από μόνοι τους όσο μεγαλώνουν κάνουν ένα σωρό άλλες προκειμένου να σου αποσπάσουν την προσοχή) και άλλο να το αγοράσεις από μικρό και να έχει φτάσει 12 μηνών και να ψήνει και καφέ. Μετα το 8μηνο οι Ζακο αρχίζουν και παίρνουν χαμπάρι τι γίνεται. 


e.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πράγματι το κόψιμο των φτερών σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία δεν προτείνεται. Το πουλί στην προσπάθεια του να μάθει να πετάει θα δει πως δεν τα καταφέρνει χωρίς προφανώς να ξέρει το λόγο με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει την αυτοπεποίθηση του. Όσοι λοιπόν κόβουν τα φτερά (ένα αμφιλεγόμενο θέμα από μόνο του) πρέπει να το κάνουν αφού το πτηνό έχει αναπτύξει πλήρως τις φτερούγες και την ουρά και έχει μάθει να πετά και να προσγειώνεται. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα διάφορα κόλπα, όταν κάτι διδάσκεται με το σωστό τρόπο και δεν φτάνει στα όρια της υπερβολής, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην μαθαίνονται. Όπως λες και εσύ οι Ζακό από μόνοι τους ξεκινούν και κάνουν κάποια κόλπα. Το να βάλουμε αυτά τα κόλπα που φυσικά κάνουν (όπως ας πούμε το άνοιγμα των φτερών τους) και σε "εντολή" αν θες έτσι, δεν νομίζω πως είναι κάτι μεμπτό. Σίγουρα οι υπερβολές (ούτε εγώ χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα την εικόνα με την λεκάνη και την κουτσουλιά), καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται. Όμως κάποια κόλπα που φαίνονταν στο βίντεο όπως το να γυρίσει το μοχλό για να πάρει τη τροφή δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάνουν το πτηνό να φαίνεται τσίρκο. Θεωρείται foraging toy και πολλοί το προτείνουν αντί να έχει τη τροφή πάντοτε έτοιμη στο πιάτο του. 

Το να ξέρει το πτηνό να εκτελεί κάποιες εντολές του τύπου "step up", "turn", "show me your wings", "wave" κλπ. που βασίζονται κυρίως στις δικές του φυσιολογικές συμπεριφορές που απλά επιβραβεύουμε και ενισχύουμε, μάλλον καλό του κάνουν παρά κακό. Ενισχύεται η σχέση με τον ιδιοκτήτη, ακονίζουν το μυαλό τους για το πως να "κερδίσουν" τη λιχουδιά (κεχρί, σπόρους κλπ) όπως κάνουν και στη φύση που δεν την έχουν έτοιμη σε ένα πιάτο και ταυτόχρονα είναι ένας τρόπος να σταματήσουμε μία άσχημη συμπεριφορά. Αν για παράδειγμα δαγκώνει ή φωνάζει πάρα πολύ και εμείς του πούμε να κάνει στροφή ή να "χαιρετήσει" θα σταματήσει την άσχημη συνήθεια και θα επικεντρωθεί σε κάτι θετικό. Τέτοιου είδους απλά κόλπα είναι όμορφο να τα γνωρίζουν.

----------


## erithacus

Κωνσταντίνα, όλο το πακέτο αυτό το έχουμε ξαναδεί και καταλαβαίνεις πολυ καλά ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχει μια εμμονή που καταλήγει παθολογική.....εννοείται δε συζητάω καν για τις παλαβομάρες που κάνουν μόνα τους τα Ζακο και απλά ο ιδιοκτήτης ενθαρρύνει (χορός πόδια ψηλά κωλοτούμπες χαιρετισμούς κ.α) εγώ αναφέρομαι στην εμμονή πουχου να βάζει τρίποντα να πηγαίνει τουαλέτα να τραβάει καζανάκι ( υπάρχει σχετικό βίντεο στο διαδίκτυο βαςει του οποίου τραβάει κ καζανάκι ο Ζακο) να ψήνει καφέ η οποιαδήποτε απαίτηση φαίνεται αστεία και ευπαρουσιατη στον κύκλο του ιδιοκτήτη. Σε όλο αυτό προσθέτω την ηλικία του πουλιού, τον τροπο και το μέγεθος της κοπής των φτερών ακόμα και τον τροπο που περπατάει το ζωντανό πραγματικά το λυπήθηκα πολύ γιατί ο προςανατολιςμος του ιδιοκτήτη ειναι μια μανία να μάθει κόλπα το ζωντανό και να γελάμε όλοι. Και με στεναχωρεί πραγματικά. Τώρα όσο έχει να κάνει με τα παιχνίδια foraging υπάρχουν ένα εκατομμύριο τρόποι να του κρύψεις τη τροφή και να τη βρει μόνος του η μάλλον να παιδευτεί μέχρι να την φάει. Δε χρειάζεται να βάζει και τρίποντα για να φάει ένα σποράκι. Δεν ειναι αυτό το νόημα του foraging. Τελειώνοντας θα ήθελα να πω το εξής. Και ισχύει για όλους μας. Το πάθος που έχουμε για αυτά τα άγρια πουλιά μας κάνει να τα φυλακίζουμε και να τα κάνουμε κατοικίδια και ας ειναι εξημερωμένα. Η ******** μας όμως μας κάνει να τα βασανίζουμε.


e.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν παρατήρησα τα κομμένα φτερά ή τον τρόπο που περπατούσε διότι δεν έχω αυτό το είδος παπαγάλου και δεν έχω την εμπειρία να το καταλάβω όταν το δω. Αν ήταν κοκατίλ που το ζω καθημερινά θα μπορούσα να τα παρατηρήσω αμέσως. Σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό να είναι ο αυτοσκοπός μας το να μάθει το πτηνό κόλπα, αλλά να είναι υγιές και ευτυχισμένο. Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως στο να ακούσω την άποψη και του ίδιου και τον τρόπο που του τα έμαθε. Ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς τι γίνεται μόνο από ένα βίντεο. Όσον αφορά τα foraging toys, δεν εννοώ τα τρίποντα, αλλά μία συσκευή με "ελατήριο" που γυρνούσε το πουλάκι το μοχλό και ερχόταν κοντά του η λιχουδιά. Το να του δίνουμε εμείς την τροφή μετά από κάποιο κόλπο δεν θεωρείται foraging. Απλά επιβράβευση! 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση κατανοώ τι θέλεις να πεις νομίζω και συμφωνώ στο ότι δεν πρέπει ένα πουλάκι να μαθαίνει κόλπα μόνο και μόνο για εντυπωσιασμό του περίγυρου και σίγουρα δεν τα μαθαίνει επιβαρύνοντας την υγεία του. Καλό είναι όμως να ακούσουμε και την άποψη του ίδιου του μέλους που άνοιξε το θέμα πριν το "καταδικάσουμε".

----------


## erithacus

Έχεις δίκιο. Ας κάνω και εγώ ένα βήμα πλάι λοιπόν αν και νομίζω ξέρω πως θα πάει  αυτό. 


e.

----------


## Gardelius

Απίθανος !!!!!!!

----------


## yiannossavva

Δείτε αυτό και τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σας θα τις έχετε στην συνέχεια .Είπατε τα δικά σας τα διάβασα με προσοχή,  θα έχετε τις απαντήσεις σύντομα

----------


## mai_tai

Eγω διακρινω με την μικρη μου εμπειρια..-εναν υγιεστατο παπαγαλο-εναν χαρουμενο παπαγαλο..π εχει την συντροφια κ την αγαπη του φιλου του!Τωρα για το κοψιμο φτερων...εχει χιλιοσχολιαστει το θεμα κ ολοι ξερουμε τα πλην κ τα συν!Ας επικεντρωθουμε στο ποσο εξυπνος ειναι ο παπαγαλος του φιλου-κ ποσο εχει ασχοληθει για να βλεπουμε  αυτο το βιντεακι!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Wow! Στο τελος θα μαθει να ανοιγει και χρηματοκιβωτια!

----------


## yiannossavva

Ο Μαιλο είναι τώρα 13 μηνών έχει* ερθεί από Ολλανδία όταν ήταν 3 μηνών. Εκπαίδευετε καθημερινά για 1 ώρα τουλάχιστον. Με λίπη μου παρατηρώ κάποια σχόλια σχετικά με ευνουχισμένο, κόψιμο φτερών, και λυπούνται το πουλάκι για την κατάντια του. Εγώ απορώ αν εσείς που τα λέτε όλα αυτά έχετε ασχοληθεί ποτέ με πουλιά! Έχετε χάσει η ακούσει ποτέ για πουλιά που δραπέτευσαν και έχουν γίνει μεζές σε γάτες και σκύλους?* Ξέρετε πόσος είναι ο πόνος από την απώλεια του πουλιού σας? Ξέρετε πόσα πουλιά πέθαναν από κτηπηματα πάνω σε τζάμια εν ώρα πτήσεις?* Ε οχι δεν ξέρετε! Για αυτό λέτε αυτές όλες τις μπούρδες που διαβάζω.* Εγώ έκοψα τα φτερά του για να την* προστασία του. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν διαφωνείτε. Και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να το συζητήσουμε. Ο κάθε ένας έχει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίσει για το δικό του πουλί. 
Τα 2 αυτά βίντεο που ανέβασα εδώ μου έχουν ζητηθεί από αμερικάνικη εταιρεία
* https://www.jukinmedia.com/videos/view/910763
Και έχω υπογράφει σημβολαιο μαζί τους. Σε σελήδα στο Facebook που μεταδόθηκε έγραψε 1 εκατομμύριο εμφανίσεις σε 1 μέρα. 
*https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...99098633470668

Με όλα αυτά μάλλον θα έπρεπε ο όποιος δηπότε να επικροτεί την προσπάθεια που κάνω και όχι να παίρνει την κουβέντα αλλού προσπαθώντας να βρει κάτι αρνητικό. Εγώ θα συνεχίσω γιατί θέλω να δω μέχρι που μπορή* να φτάσει ο Ζάκρος μου. 

Δεν άφησα ΠΌΤΕ τον Μάιλο νηστικό. Τον ταΐζω με πελάτες και φρούτα. Δεν του δίνω ξηρούς καρπούς στην διατροφή του αλλά μόνο στην εκπαίδευση. Το trick με το κουτί το άρχισα σταδιακά. Κάθε εβδομάδα περίπου πρόσθετα ένα ένα κομμάτι μέχρι πού έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο. Θα αναβαθμίσω αυτό το κουτί και θα το κάνω ακόμη ποιο δύσκολο και είμαι σηγουρος ότι ο Μαιλο θα τα καταφέρει και πάλι. 
Αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσετε είμαι στην διάθεση σας

----------


## jk21

Γιαννο εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να εχεις τις δικες σου αποψεις και δεν θα κρινω αν οι δικες σου ειναι οι σωστες ή αλλες που ακουστηκαν την δεδομενη στιγμη .Ισως παρω θεση σε αλλη στιγμη .Δεν ειμαι και ο πιο ειδικος στους παπαγαλους και το μονο που θα πω ,ειναι οτι αν οτι εχεις πετυχει ,το εχεις πετυχει με σεβασμο στο πουλακι ,καλως το εχεις κανει .Για τα φτερα οπως ειπε και ο Στελιος υπαρχουν αποψεις με πλην και συν και η δικια μου ειναι οτι οταν τα πλην αγγιζουν τον ψυχισμο ενος πουλιου (αν οχι στο δικο σου σε αλλα συχνα αγγιζουν ) συγκρουονται με το βετο του σεβασμου που προανεφερα 

Αυτο ομως που θελω να ξεκαθαρισω ειναι οτι εδω κανουμε διαλογο και σεβομαστε την αποψη του αλλου και δεν την ονομαζουμε << μπουρδες >>  .Θα σε παρακαλεσω να ανακαλεσεις και οχι να επεμβω με διαγραφη της εκφρασης σου .Θα βοηθησει στη συνεχεια ενος γονιμου διαλογου

----------


## yiannossavva

Εάν σε ενοχλεί η λέξη μπούρδες και όχι ο ευνουχισμένο μπορείς να το διεγρσάψεις

----------


## erithacus

*yiannossavva* καλησπέρα, 
Θα ήθελα να σου πώ ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία εδώ  απαρτίζεται από άτομα που έχουν εμπειρία και άποψη για τα ζώα όχι μόνο για πτηνά...
Προσωπικά, γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα με ζακό ενώ παράλληλα ασχλιόμουν με αναπαραγωγή κοκατίλ,κναρινιών περιστεριών και σκύλων. 
ΑΝαφορικά με το τραυματισμό των πτηνών που έχουν φτερά όπως έγραψες έχω επίσης να σου πώ οτι οι Ζακό είναι "τεμπέληδες" στο πέταγμα, θα προσπαθήσουν να πάνε οπουδήπτε σκαρφαλώνοντας/περπατώντας και όχι πετώντας..Θα ξεμπυδιάσουν τα φτερά τους απλά και σε τζάμι είναι όπως έχεις καταλάβει τόσο έξυπνα ώστε να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι θα κουτουλήσουν..Ποτέ δεν έχει τραυματιστεί ζακό δικός μου και ποτέ δεν έκοψα φτερά...τσακίζεις το συγκεκριμένο πτηνό κόβωντας τα φτερά και το χειρότερο είναι οτι και εκείνο το καταλαβαίνει....
Έγραψες ότι είσαι "καινούριος" σε αυτό το είδος και ότι είδες καποια videakia στο youtube και αποφάσισες να πάρεις ενα μικρό ζακό...Σε προκαλώ αν θές, να ψάξεις και να δείς άλλους παπαγάλους zako και να συγκρίνεις τη συμπεριφορά τους με αυτή του δικού σου...ακόμα και το περπάτημά τους δές....Δε ξέρω πως αλλιώς μπορεί να καταλάβεις (μπορεί να μη σε ενδιαφέρει καν)..

Τέλος όταν εκτίθεσαι δημόσια ανεβάζοντας τα "επιτεύγματά" σου να περιμένεις ότι θα υπάρχει και κάποιοσ που δε θα σου δώσει συγχαρητήρια και δε θα συμφωνεί...ΑΠό το  εκατομ. επισκκεπτών που αναφέρεις καποιοι είναι σαν και εμένα να ξέρεις (δεν είναι  εκατμ τα likes) εσύ βλέπεις και θαυμάζεις εγώ βλέπω και στενοχωριέμαι...

----------


## yiannossavva

Σίγουρα ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να έχει την άποψη του.
Ο άνθρωπος που θεωρείται ότι εξηπνοτερο που υπάρχει στην γη κάποτε την πατά και κτυπά σε τζάμι. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορεί να την πατήσει και ο Ζάκος. Τι ακριβώς σε στεναχωρεί βλέποντας τα βίντεο?

----------


## erithacus

Διάβασε όλα τα προηγούμενα ποστς 


e.

----------


## yiannossavva

Δεν θέλεις να του στερήσεις την δυνατότητα πτήσης, ενώ του στέρησες την ελευθερία του και θα περάσει το υπόλοιπο τής ζωής του τις περισσότερες ώρες κλήσμενως σε ένα κλουβί!! Ας σωβαρευτουμε λέω εγώ.




> Καθόλου Άλεξ δε ζήλεψα. Είναι πέραν της δίκης μου λογικής να ευνουχίζω τα πτηνά κ να στερώ την δυνατότητα πτήσης σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία έτσι ώστε να μάθουν να παίζουν μπάσκετ η οποία άλλη διαστροφή θεωρείς ΕΣΥ ότι αξίζει να επικροτείται. Αλλά δυστυχώς μετατρέποντας  το ζωντανό σε γελωτοποιό βρίσκει κοινό κ επιβιώνει αυτή η λογική. Προσωπικά, πραγματικά στενοχωριέμαι με κάτι τέτοια. 
> 
> 
> e.


Δηλαδή για εσένα ή εκπαίδευση θεωρείται βάσανο? Τι προτείνεις ? Να τον έχω να τον βλέπω και να καθαρίζω το κλουβί του? 




> Πωπω το κακόμοιρο το πουλάκι τι τραβάει. Πολύ λυπάμαι που το βλέπω ευνουχισμένο χωρίς φτερά σε τέτοια ηλικία να μαθαίνει να τραβάει κ το καζανάκι. Τι να πω παιδιά. Απορώ που αρέσει στον κόσμο. Συγχωρέστε με αλλά έχω φοβερές ενστάσεις. Κρίμα. 
> 
> 
> e.

----------


## erithacus

Δυστυχώς νομίζω πως δεν έχεις την ικανότητα να καταλάβεις. Εσυ θεωρείς "σεξυ" να κάνει ο παπαγάλος σου κωλοτούμπες για να φάει ενα σποράκι μετρώντας και αξιολογώντας το δείκτη νοημοσύνης του. Για ποιο λόγο αλλωςτε να τον αγοραςεις; Εγώ απο την άλλη θεωρώ "σεξυ" να λάμπει απο υγεία και ευτυχία. Και όταν το συγκεκριμένο είδος ειναι έτσι επικοινωνείς μαζί του και εκείνο μαζί σου. Με λεξεις και προτάσεις στοχευμένα. Ξέρεις πέρα απο την ικανότητα να μαθαίνουν  κόλπα υπάρχει και αυτη η  πτυχή με την οποία επικοινωνούν κανονικά μαζί σου. Αν δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτές τις μικρές λεπτομέρειες δε θα μπορέσεις ποτέ να διαβάσεις το πτηνό αυτό..ούτε να αναπτύξεις τη σχέση που πρέπει. 


e.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φαίνεται πως έχετε αφιερώσει χρόνο στο να τον εκπαιδεύσετε να κάνει αυτά τα κόλπα και να του ετοιμάσετε όλο αυτό τον εξοπλισμό .
Ελπίζω όλο αυτό το αποτέλεσμα να είναι έργο έπειτα από σεβασμό στην προσωπικότητα και στην βούληση του πουλιού να επιλέξει εκείνο πότε θέλει να μάθει και πότε όχι και να μην αναγκάστηκε να κάνει κάποια πράγματα . 
Το κόψιμο των φτερών δεν έδινε στον παπαγάλο το περιθώριο να φύγει να πετάξει και να ασχοληθεί με κάτι άλλο αλλά να είναι μαζί με τον μπαμπά του και να κάνει ότι του δείξει , δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υπήρχε ελεύθερη βούληση εδώ . 
Επειδή δεν είμαι σχετικός με το θέμα της εκπαίδευσης σε τέτοιο βαθμό οπότε τις παρατηρήσεις κτλ. θα τις κάνουν οι πιο σχετικοί , εγώ θα σχολιάσω το καταπόσο ισχύουν αυτά που μας είπατε για το κόψιμο των φτερών ή και το πως μπορούμε να αποτρέψουμε να συμβούν . 




> Έχετε χάσει η ακούσει ποτέ για πουλιά που δραπέτευσαν και έχουν γίνει μεζές σε γάτες και σκύλους?*
>  Ξέρετε πόσος είναι ο πόνος από την απώλεια του πουλιού σας ?


Αν κάνατε μια έρευνα στα θέματα του φόρουμ και κοιτούσατε στα θέματα των παπαγάλων θα βλέπατε πως οι περισσότεροι που σας γράψαμε έχουμε παπαγάλους - άρα ξέρουμε 2,3 πράγματα πάνω σε αυτούς και επίσης θα βλέπατε πως υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις να χάσουμε κάποιο φτερωτό μας φίλο ... οπότε λίγο πολύ όολοι που ασχολούμαστε με τα πουλιά ξέρουμε αρκετά τα συναισθήματα φόβος-αγωνία-χαρά-αγάπη-απώλεια. 
Στα πουλιά είναι έτσι φτιαγμένος ο σκελετός τους και ο μυικός τους ιστός ώστε να μπορούν να περπατούν & πετούν . 
Συγκεκριμένα οι African Grey θα περπατήσουν , θα σκαρφαλώσουν , θα κάνουν τούμπες κτλ. αλλά θα χρειαστεί και να πετάξουν . 
Το πέταγμα σε ένα πουλί είναι υγεία . Δυναμώνει η καρδούλα του, τα φτερά του και βοηθάει σε διάφορες λειτουργίες του οργανισμού τους . 
Οπότε δεν είναι κοτόπουλο να μην χρειάζεται να πετάξει , θα πετάξει και αν όχι πάντα θα έχει ένα κενό μέσα του χωρίς να ξέρει τι είναι . 
Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν από εδώ και πέρα να μην του τα κόβετε τα φτερά του και να συνεχίσετε το έργο σας με ένα πτηνό που θα έχει όλες τις επιλογές .




> Ξέρετε πόσα πουλιά πέθαναν από χτυπήματα πάνω σε τζάμια εν ώρα πτήσης?*


Αυτό είναι καθαρά απροσεξία των ιδιοκτητών τους . 
Αν αμελήσεις να κλείσεις το παράθυρο, αν αμελήσεις να βάλεις κουρτίνα μπροστά στο τζάμι , αν δε σκεφτείς ότι αν βγάλεις τον παπαγάλο έξω στο μπαλκόνι ελεύθερο όσο εξημερωμένος και αν είναι μπορεί να τρομάξει και να φύγει ... κτλ. Τότε ο παπαγάλος θα φύγει και δε θα φταίνε τα φτερά του ή η δυνατότητα να πετάει (αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό) αλλά εμείς που αμελήσαμε κάποια πράγματα ! 

Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε την αγάπη σας για αυτόν , προσωπικά είδα αγάπη στις λέξεις "γιέ μου" και "φέρτο στον μπαμπά" ... απλά μην κόβετε τα φτεράκια του ! 


Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις  , 
-ο Μάιλο κατουράει μόνος του όποτε θέλει ή πρέπει να πάρει την εντολή για την τουαλέτα όπως είδα στο βίντεο ? 
-Θα θέλατε να μοιραστείτε μαζί μας την διατροφή του και να μας δείξετε τον χώρο διαμονής του (πχ. το κλουβί) ?

----------


## jk21

> Εάν σε ενοχλεί η λέξη μπούρδες και όχι ο ευνουχισμένο μπορείς να το διεγρσάψεις


δεν σου ζητησα την αδεια να το διαγραψω .Εχω αυτη τη δυνατοτητα αν τηρησω αυστηρα τους κανονισμους ,αλλα επειδη με παιρνει να μην τους τηρησω ,θελω να το καταλαβεις μονος σου και να ανακαλεσεις ,κατανοωντας (οχι απλα αποδεχομενος ) οτι η εκφραση ειναι λαθος .Οποιος λεει κατι διαφορετικο απο οτι θεωρω σωστο εγω ή εσυ ,δεν ειναι μπουρδες 


Ισως να θεωρεις οτι μεροληπτω οταν αφηνω την εφραση ευνουχισμενο ,αλλα η θεση και ο λογος που τοποθετηθηκε ειναι σαφης και αναφερεται σε ευνουχισμο των φτερων και δεν νομιζω να προσβαλλεται ο παπαγαλος αφου δεν διαβαζει το κειμενο .Δεν ειπε εσενα ευνουχισμενο ... Αλλα και ως προς την ουσια ,αν δεν μιλαμε για τα φτερα ,μπορεις να μου αποκλεισεις οτι πουλια με κομμενα φτερα δεν πεσανε τοσο πολυ ψυχολογικα ως προς το εγω τους που ουτε σεξουλικα δεν μπορουσαν μετα να δρασουν; δεν εχεις ακουσει τετοιες περιπτωσεις; εγω εχω ακουσει ,οπως και πουλια που εκτος απο τα κομμενα φτερα ,μαδησανε μετα και ολα τα υπολοιπα .Οπως πουλια που δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα που ισως συμβαινει στο δικο σου ή και να μην συμβαινει αλλα η μικρη εμπειρια μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να δω κατι που καποιος γνωστης του ειδους βλεπει 


τη θεση μου και την μη προκαταληψη μου για οτι ειδα ,την εχω ηδη δειξει στο ποστ 3 ,ενω στο ποστ 7 σου ζητησα αν μπορεις κατι ,για μενα ουσιαστικοτατο για ενα φορουμ οπου καποιος δειχνει κατι ,για να μαθει και στους υπολοιπους και ευχομαι να το δουμε

----------


## jk21

η εκπαιδευση και η σχεση ενος πουλιου δεν περναει να ξερεις παντα απο κοψιμο φτερων ,αλλα απο προσωπικη επαφη

----------


## erithacus

Κύριε διαχειριστά, με καλύψατε πλήρως...Μπορεί να μην έχεις εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο είδος αλλά έχεις πραγματικά αντίληψη...κάποια πράγματα απλά ισχύουν για όλα τα ζωντανά...
Πρώτα χτίζεις σχέση και μετά εκπαιδεύεις...σε αυτό το είδος μένει κάποιος άφωνος με την αντίληψη που έχει...Συμπεριφορές του ιδιοκτήτητη καταγράφονται και επηρεάζουν το ψυχικό τους κόσμο πολλές φορές με μη αναστρέψιμη τροπή...Ο στόχος για ένα τέτοιο κατοικίδιο είναι διαφορετικός ανάλογα τον ιδιοκτήτη....Με ποικίλλα αποτελέσματα...
Στους Ζακό το πραγματικό 'bonding" ξεκινάει μετά τους 8 μήνες όπου ξεκινάει ταυτόχρονα και η πτερόροιά τους - μια επώδυνη για το πτηνό διαδικασία η οποία διαρκεί μήνες (οι δικοί μου είναι 21 σχεδών μηνών και ακόμα τη διανύουν...και από ότι βλέπω θα φάμε και το χειμώνα όλο έτσι)...

Ένα ευτυχισμένο γκριζάκι στην ηλικία του Μαιλο μιλάει/παίζει ασταμάτητα κάνει ακροβατικά τραγουδάει σφυρίζει και κηνυγάει επαφή σωματική με τον ιδιοκτήτη ο οποίος του μαθαίνει ποιες τροφές πρέπει να τρώει ποιες συμπεριφορές εχουν ανταμοιβή και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για να επιβιώσει..το φτέρωμά που σιγά σιγά φέρνει πρέπει να λάμπει ενώ στιγματα άσπρα πάνω στα φτερά σηματοδοτούν κακκή διατροφή...

Να συμπληρώσω ότι προσωπικά δεν παρεξηγήθηκα ούτε ενοχληθηκα με τις μπούρδες μου...

----------


## jk21

Εγω και καθε αλλο απειρο μελος ειτε σκεφτεται να αποκτησει ζακο ειτε απλα ενδιαφερεται για αυτους οπως για καθε αλλο πουλακι  ,αυτο που θελουμε απο οσους γνωριζουν , ειναι να μας παρουσιασουν τους τροπους που τους προσεγγιζουν ,που του εκπαιδευουν και οχι μονο το αποτελεσμα ,που και αυτο ειναι σημαντικο και αξιεπαινο για καθε εναν , οταν υπαρχει 

Ειναι σαν να ακουμε ενα πρωταθλητη τιμπραντο ( χωρις τουμπερλεκια και κλασσικες μουσικες στα βιντεο .. οι << πρωταθλητες >> ξερουν τι λεω ... ) οταν ηδη ειναι φτασμενο τρομερα εκπαιδευμενο πουλι .... ωραιο δεν λεω να το ακους ,αλλα ακομα πιο ωραιο για εναν που το εκπαιδευσε και λεει οτι αγαπαει το χομπι ,εκτος απο το τροπαιο του νικητη ,να παρει στις καρδιες μας και το τροπαιο του δασκαλου των νεων εκτροφεων !

Αυτο περιμενω και απο τους εκτροφεις καθε πουλιου ! 


στο facebook και στο youtube κανουμε like και μετα καποια πραγματα χανονται οπως καποια τραγουδια που ηταν hits για μισο χρονο !

εδω μαθαινουμε ,η γνωση μενει για παντα ευκολα προσβασιμη για ολους και δεν χανεται και φυσικα ποτε δεν τσιγκουνευτηκαμε και τα like !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αυτο που αναφερεις erithracus για τα λευκα στιγματα, που το χεις διαβασει; Οσο το ψαξα δεν βρηκα καμια αναφορα. Εχεις καποια πηγη;

----------


## erithacus

δεν το έχω διαβάσει κάπου Άλεξ...είχα κατα περιόδους διάφορα προβληματα με τον "μακαρίτη"... εμπειρικά λοιπόν συζητήσεις με ειδικούς αλλά και με τη χρήση κοινής λογικής το φτέρωμα του πουλιού (όπως το τρίχωμα του σκύλου) και η ικανότητα αλλά και ο τρόπος πτήσης  είναι σηματοδότες υγείας και ευεξίας.

----------


## DIM1995

Μπορεις να μας πεις τις τεχνικες που χρησιμοποιης??
Και τι λιχουδια  του δινεις για επιβραβεση??

----------


## yiannossavva

Μου είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσω την διαδικασία εκπαίδευσης. Για 1 χρόνο τώρα αφιερώνω 1 ώρα την ημέρα. Κατά λαμβάνεται ότι είναι αδύνατο να εξηγήσω από εδώ

----------


## Ariadni

Πραγματικα ολα αυτα αποδεικνυουν για αλλη μια φορα ποσο εξυπνα ειναι αυτα τα πλασματα!! Να τον χαιρεστε και ευχομαι να ειναι παντα καλα! 
Το θεαμα των φτερων του με στεναχωρησε ιδιαιτερα ομως ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του... Εμενα ο παπαγαλος μου μου εφυγε κυριολεκτικα μεσα απ τα χερια και ενιωσα ολο τον πονο που ειπατε αλλα αν με ρωτουσατε αν θα του εκοβα τα φτερα για να τον αποφυγω η απαντηση θα ηταν αμεσως οχι..! Τα ψαρια κολυμπουν, οι ανθρωποι περπατουν και τα πουλια πετανε! Για μενα ειναι σα να λεμε οτι θα κοψουμε το ενα ποδι σ ενα μικρο παιδι για να μην τρεχει γρηγορα ετσι ωστε να μπορουμε να το πιασουμε και να μην κινδυνευει να παθει κατι. Εξαλλου υπαρχουν και οι πατεριτσες.. Αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του.
Τα κακακια του τα κανει μονο οταν του λετε ή τα κανει και μονο του;
Στο θεμα των κολπων κι εγω ειμαι υπερ οταν αυτα μαθαινονται με φυσικο τροπο και με σεβασμο στο πουλακι γιατι πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ακονιζουν το μυαλουδακι τους και τα βοηθαει και να μην πληττουν! Ειναι αξιοθαυμαστα ολα αυτα που εχει καταφερει ο μικρουλης αλλα θα ηταν πιο αξιοθαυμαστα αν τα εκανε ολα αυτα και ειχε και τα φτερακια του. Γιατι θα φαινοταν οτι τα εμαθε με τη θεληση του καθως θα ειχε τη δυνατοτητα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη να πεταξει και να κανει κατι αλλο που ηθελε. Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και στους δυο σας!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Προσπαθηστε να ειστε πιο ενεργος στο φορουμ! Προσωπικα θα μ' ενδιεφερε να μαθω περισσοτερα για την εκπαιδευση. Επισης, μονο καλο θα εκανε στο φορουμ η υπαρξη διαφορετικων αντιληψεων και πρακτικων!

----------


## erithacus

> Μου είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσω την διαδικασία εκπαίδευσης. Για 1 χρόνο τώρα αφιερώνω 1 ώρα την ημέρα. Κατά λαμβάνεται ότι είναι αδύνατο να εξηγήσω από εδώ


@yannosavva σιγά σιγά το πουλάκι πλέον πρέπει να εχει αρχίσει να πετάει τα φτερά του (λίγο από την ουρά του λίγο από τους οδηγούς πτήσης) και πολύ πολύ πούπουλο...Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η "υγεία" του φίλου σου, άστα να μεγαλώσουν...για λίγο έστω αν δε θές με τίποτα να τον έχεις με τα φτεράκια του....Επίσης προσπάθησε να μην καπνίζετε στο χώρο που βρίσκεται... (είδα ένα videaki που τον χαιδεύει η κοπέλα σου και είστε και οι δύο το τσιγάρο στο χέρι )

----------


## yiannossavva

Τα φτερά του έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά σε σημείο που άρχισα να ανησυχώ μην τον χάσω . Τώρα πού είναι χειμώνας δεν θα του τα κόψω και βλέπουμε στην συνέχεια .
Σχετικά με τα κακά στην τουαλέτα , κάθε πρωί που τον έβγαζα από το κλουβί του για παιχνίδι και εκπαίδευση μόλις τον έβαζα στο τραπέζι έκανε κακά του. Αυτό δεν μου άρεσε. Είπα να δοκιμάσω να τον παίρνω στην τουαλέτα να δοκιμάσω αν μπορεί εκεί. Τον άφηνα εκεί μόνο του και σε 5-10 λεπτά εκανε τα κακά του. Τώρα αυτό γίνεται σε λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό . Τον βάζω του λεω (Mailo κάνε κακά και ο μπαμπάς θα έρθει να σε πιάσει ) φεύγω από εκεί και μόλις τελείωση αρχίζει να μιλά, για να καταλάβω ότι τελείωσε. Κάποτε κατεβενει απο μόνος του και έρχεται στην κουζίνα. Παίρνει παντα επιβράβευση για αυτό πού κάνει.

----------


## yiannossavva

Ακόμα ένα στάδιο στο κόλπο με το κουτί

----------


## yiannossavva

https://youtu.be/hFCsbPZFX6I

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφος και εξυπνος! Αρθρωνει τις λεξεις πεντακαθαρα! Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο!

----------


## yiannossavva



----------


## jk21

Μου φαινεται οτι φιλος μας μπορει να γινει ο πρωταγωνιστης στη νεα διαφημιση του Ταχυδρομικου ταμιευτηριου ... 

Ωραιος !

* Γιαννο η συζητηση για τη διατροφη μεταφερθηκε εδω *Η διατροφή των african grey*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά Καλή Χρονιά ! 
Πολύ όμορφος και υπάκουο παιδί ! 
Τέτοια κόλπα είναι επιθυμητά αυτούς τους καιρούς , οικονομία και πάλι οικονομία !  ::  χαχαχα

----------


## yiannossavva

Και τούμπες ο Μαιλο :-)

----------


## Esmi

Φοβερός ο Μαιλοο!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## mai_tai

Πανεξυπνος..-χαριτωμενος..με καθαρη ομιλια!Να τον χαιρεσε φιλος κ κρεμασε του κανενα ματοχαντρο..!!! :Love0007:

----------


## yiannossavva

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## yiannossavva

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=980224562030248

----------


## greenalex1996

> Ο Μαιλο είναι τώρα 13 μηνών έχει* ερθεί από Ολλανδία όταν ήταν 3 μηνών. Εκπαίδευετε καθημερινά για 1 ώρα τουλάχιστον. Με λίπη μου παρατηρώ κάποια σχόλια σχετικά με ευνουχισμένο, κόψιμο φτερών, και λυπούνται το πουλάκι για την κατάντια του. Εγώ απορώ αν εσείς που τα λέτε όλα αυτά έχετε ασχοληθεί ποτέ με πουλιά! Έχετε χάσει η ακούσει ποτέ για πουλιά που δραπέτευσαν και έχουν γίνει μεζές σε γάτες και σκύλους?* Ξέρετε πόσος είναι ο πόνος από την απώλεια του πουλιού σας? Ξέρετε πόσα πουλιά πέθαναν από κτηπηματα πάνω σε τζάμια εν ώρα πτήσεις?* Ε οχι δεν ξέρετε! Για αυτό λέτε αυτές όλες τις μπούρδες που διαβάζω.* Εγώ έκοψα τα φτερά του για να την* προστασία του. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν διαφωνείτε. Και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να το συζητήσουμε. Ο κάθε ένας έχει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίσει για το δικό του πουλί. 
> Τα 2 αυτά βίντεο που ανέβασα εδώ μου έχουν ζητηθεί από αμερικάνικη εταιρεία
> * https://www.jukinmedia.com/videos/view/910763
> Και έχω υπογράφει σημβολαιο μαζί τους. Σε σελήδα στο Facebook που μεταδόθηκε έγραψε 1 εκατομμύριο εμφανίσεις σε 1 μέρα. 
> *https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...99098633470668
> 
> Με όλα αυτά μάλλον θα έπρεπε ο όποιος δηπότε να επικροτεί την προσπάθεια που κάνω και όχι να παίρνει την κουβέντα αλλού προσπαθώντας να βρει κάτι αρνητικό. Εγώ θα συνεχίσω γιατί θέλω να δω μέχρι που μπορή* να φτάσει ο Ζάκρος μου. 
> 
> Δεν άφησα ΠΌΤΕ τον Μάιλο νηστικό. Τον ταΐζω με πελάτες και φρούτα. Δεν του δίνω ξηρούς καρπούς στην διατροφή του αλλά μόνο στην εκπαίδευση. Το trick με το κουτί το άρχισα σταδιακά. Κάθε εβδομάδα περίπου πρόσθετα ένα ένα κομμάτι μέχρι πού έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο. Θα αναβαθμίσω αυτό το κουτί και θα το κάνω ακόμη ποιο δύσκολο και είμαι σηγουρος ότι ο Μαιλο θα τα καταφέρει και πάλι. 
> Αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσετε είμαι στην διάθεση σας


φιλε εγω δεν ειχα ποτε αφρικανο παρα μονο μικρους παπαγαλους αλλα σε βρισκω απολυτα σωστο.. και μπραβο για την δουλεια σου... ξερουμε ποσο δυσκολοι ειναι ολοι οι παπαγαλοι.. και το βιντ σου δειχνει πολυ δουλεια... και να ξες.. παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος που θα εχει να πει κατι κακο.. απλα μη δινεις σημασια  :Happy:  respect  :Happy: 

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## yiannossavva

Οι γνώμες και απόψεις είναι πάντοτε σεβαστές. Είμαι παλιά καραβάνα στα φόρα και ξέρω ότι πάντα θα υπάρχει και η αντίθετη άποψη που τες περισσότερες φορές δεν ισχύει.

----------


## yiannossavva

Άλλο ένα βίντεο.

----------


## mai_tai

Ευκολακι  για τον Μαιλο-Περιμενουμε πιο δυσκολα κολπακια!Αφου τοχειιι!!! :Youpi:

----------

